# Renowned Scene Release Group Dump 1st WiiU Game



## T-hug (May 3, 2013)

After the recent reveal of a WiiU mod by team WiiKey, old time scene release group 'Venom' have released the first WiiU game dump:

The_Avengers_Battle_for_Earth_PAL_WiiU-VENOM

The game weighs in at a hefty 23GB (23823.40 MB)

You can see the release NFO here:


Spoiler: VENOM NFO











 
It looks like the scene is gearing up towards full on pirating of the WiiU.
How do you feel about this? Tell us in the comments!


----------



## Costello (May 3, 2013)

I love how the homepage article just leaves us hanging after "Remember:" 
so that's it. Here it comes.

FYI Nintendo denied claims that the console was hacked because they thought there was no pirated games on the scene (source: www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-04-30-group-responsible-for-first-wii-mod-chip-claims-to-have-hacked-wii-u-to-play-copied-games )



> "Nintendo is aware that a hacking group claims to have compromised Wii U security," a spokesperson told Eurogamer. "However, we have no reports of illegal Wii U games nor unauthorized applications playable on the system while in Wii U mode.
> "Nintendo continuously monitors all threats to its products' security and will use technology and will take the necessary legal steps to prevent the facilitation of piracy."


 (from a Nintendo Rep.)

Well I guess they're going to have to revise that statement


----------



## AlanJohn (May 3, 2013)

I like to buy consoles when they have been fully hacked and get a decent game library, but most of the time the latter comes first.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 3, 2013)

it always starts with the wiikey so did it on the wii


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 3, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> it always starts with the wiikey so did it on the wii


So that means:
always = two times out of the dozens of consoles that have had piracy


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> it always starts with the wiikey so did it on the wii



To be fair the Wii drive was not all that different to the GC one and prior to the wiikey lot there was the presentations at various hacker cons with the notable picture






http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/02/18/hacking-the-nintendo-wii-console/


Needing an AES key to play though.... my wild guess is that is the unique to the pressing key for the filesystem or some sliver thereof.


----------



## Satangel (May 3, 2013)

So it begins.... Exciting news to say the least.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 3, 2013)

If Venom wants to prove their guts, they better try the 3DS.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 3, 2013)

027c9557648a1a999aa7848319bb5ef2       <------- whats this?

And the releases begin again (tho not important till we can play them)


----------



## hhs (May 3, 2013)

I am unapologetically glad to see this thing in the works. I will probably buy the chip if it proves itself. Nintendo is going to counter by selling a different peripheral for every mainline game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 3, 2013)

we need a wiiu release section now


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 3, 2013)

That's pretty interesting. but I'm not really interested in playing backed up games. I like having the original games to increase my collection.
I more care about debugging games as like as we do it with the usb gecko 
anyways, I will stay tuned for any kind of news about wii u hacking!


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 3, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


> That's pretty interesting. but I'm not really interested in playing backed up games. I like having the original games to increase my collection.


you can still buy the game and use the chip to rip it to a hdd


----------



## Xenirina (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the post.
I'm still looking for ISO.

Will try and find a better NFO for you.


----------



## Qtis (May 3, 2013)

Here.. we.. go..!

Not surprising, but the most interesting question will be whether this is really 100% proper as a rip (compare to say, DSi games). The future looks interesting for the WiiU in many ways. On one hand, there is the future game library or, in some cases, the lack of it. On the other there is the possible boost in sales the console will receive after the news of a backup loader and ripped games.

I'm really waiting to see what Nintendo has to say in the matter. I doubt hacked/modded consoles are accessing online game at the present time due to the nature of the devices. At least I wouldn't try anything in the open if I was testing a new product or add-on that was reverse-engineered from a commercial product..


----------



## Nah3DS (May 3, 2013)

great... things are getting interesting


----------



## p1ngpong (May 3, 2013)

Woop it begins, I cant wait to pirate avengers battle for earth U.... um

Anyway regardless its a relief to see the ball rolling for at least one console this gen, I knew Nintendo wouldn't let us down.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (May 3, 2013)

dayum, 23GB, I hope a wiiUscrubber will come out soon D:


----------



## Terminator02 (May 3, 2013)

Exciting news, maybe a Wii U will be worth it.


----------



## Costello (May 3, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> we need a wiiu release section now


you know, that's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 3, 2013)

MADKATZ99 said:


> dayum, 23GB, I hope a wiiUscrubber will come out soon D:


the games actually are that big


----------



## opal (May 3, 2013)

I would prefer the 3DS to be hacked than WiiU. 3DS has a lot more good games then the WiiU, They should wait at least until December with an announcement of hacking the WiiU and then release the WiikeyU.
And the size of the games (23GB) is not a problem with today's internet speeds. I would have this game in a few hours. It would be faster than go to the shop and buy it


----------



## crazyj3ss (May 3, 2013)

opal said:


> I would prefer the 3DS to be hacked than WiiU. 3DS has a lot more good games then the WiiU, They should wait at least until December with an announcement of hacking the WiiU and then release the WiikeyU.
> And the size of the games (23GB) is not a problem with today's internet speeds. I would have this game in a few hours. It would be faster than go to the shop and buy it



Where on earth do you live where a few hours of downloading is quicker than picking it up at a shop?


----------



## p1ngpong (May 3, 2013)

crazyj3ss said:


> Where on earth do you live where a few hours of downloading is quicker than picking it up at a shop?


 
People are adopting fiber quite rapidly these days, I recently got an 80Mb connection myself.

IF it was coming in at full speed I could download 23gb in less than an hour.

Much less.


----------



## MushGuy (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (May 3, 2013)

Come on, guys. Dumping on the Wii U is my job!

This is so not fair. How can I compete?


----------



## crazyj3ss (May 3, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> People are adopting fiber quite rapidly these days, I recently got an 80Mb connection myself.
> 
> 
> IF it was coming in at full speed I could download 23gb in less than an hour.
> ...



I guess I'm lucky enough to live near a game store, so it's still much quicker to just buy it from there and be half an hour to into the game by the time someone gets it downloaded starting at the same time.

Fiber internet isn't available in my area either as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 3, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> People are adopting fiber quite rapidly these days, I recently got an 80Mb connection myself.
> 
> IF it was coming in at full speed I could download 23gb in less than an hour.
> 
> Much less.


damn you and your new fangled super net meanwhile I'm stuck with 12mb (out of 20mb) connection


----------



## ferret7463 (May 3, 2013)

Considering that it is a "Hard Ware" hack, I don't think it'll hurt the sales any. Most people are simply consumers and are often too lazy to go through the trouble of getting the piece and then installing it.  The people on this site is the exception to the rule, trust and believe.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 3, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> damn you and your new fangled super net meanwhile I'm stuck with 12mb (out of 20mb) connection


1mb
beat you


----------



## Coto (May 3, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> I knew Nintendo wouldn't let us down.


 
Nintendo always comes first for some reason 

-

the aes key would be the key to read filecontents. There are weird techniques xoring continuous ammounts of pseudo-encrypted content [text data] bits resulting in few "pieces" to solve the puzzle. say, decryption method //dec pos = n + bin[1/0] + pos + length*2/length [data separated at *length blocks]- also, pos should be a prime number of length for each sequence of n length blocks//

http://translate.google.cl/translate?hl=es&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://andreasnaive.blogspot.com/search/label/emulaci%C3%B3n (the website is in spanish), but look at the "atomiswave section", though, they found similarities in the lib used on both naomi, and atomiswave shared libraries. The neogeo section is priceless

it's worth a well read


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 3, 2013)

Of all the games to start with, they certainly picked a crappy one.

Thinking about this, unless Wiikey has somehow made it possible to use NTFS/ext formatted drives on the Wii U you'll probably need a transfer program to get these on a Wii U formatted drive. Else you'll just keep getting yelled at to format.


----------



## OldClassicGamer (May 3, 2013)

I would support WiiU hacking if it enables region free, but this is just pure piracy and nothing more, so its not getting my support


----------



## rycars (May 3, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Of all the games to start with, they certainly picked a crappy one.
> 
> Thinking about this, unless Wiikey has somehow made it possible to use NTFS/ext formatted drives on the Wii U you'll probably need a transfer program to get these on a Wii U formatted drive. Else you'll just keep getting yelled at to format.


 
Yes, first game should have been Mario. 

It seems that a lot of people on here have just tinkered with wii softmods, and DS flash cards. 

The wiikeu is by the same people that made the xk3y, and 3k3y. 
It is a linux device, its bassically a computer on your console. 
The device once installed would be close to impossible to block. The user has full access to updating the firmware of the device that runs off a micro sd card, its about 40mb or so. And you can also update the FPGA as well. 
Futhermore, the device allow you to use NTFS, MAC formatted, Ext2,3 and 4 I think. 
There are a lot of advantages to software hacks, I know, but there are also a lot of disadvantages like Filesystems and updates. The wiiKeu and the family it comes from does not suffer from this.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

Not to seem dumb, but what can that aes key be used for, only this game?  Could it be to fake something and run homebrew?


----------



## Coto (May 3, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Not to seem dumb, but what can that aes key be used for, only this game? Could it be to fake something and run homebrew?


 
the magic behind encryption is you generate a unique value per encrypted content, another unique key won't do anything if the encrypted content has other closely, specified and tied data [the key comes from this]

but if you guess the formula, like how the PS3 was hacked years ago, you can sign your own data, and decrypt them too.


----------



## Osha (May 3, 2013)

OldClassicGamer said:


> I would support WiiU hacking if it enables region free, but this is just pure piracy and nothing more, so its not getting my support


Honestly, this. I don't care about pirating games on a console which hasn't much to begin with. If anything, it's gonna cause the console to flop really bad when it comes to 3rd party, and I really don't want that to happen.

Then again, it didn't stop the DS and the Wii, but I don't think they were hacked that quickly.


----------



## Devin (May 3, 2013)

Waiting for some US dumps. Things are looking pretty good for that Wii U Key. God of War Acension was 35GBs on the PS3, Ni No Kuni was 25GB~, so these Wii U game sizes are pretty normal so far.

Someday I'll grab a cheap Wii U and install one of those Wii U Keys. Once some nice first party titles come out for it.


----------



## Hielkenator (May 3, 2013)

Osha said:


> Honestly, this. I don't care about pirating games on a console which hasn't much to begin with. If anything, it's gonna cause the console to flop really bad when it comes to 3rd party, and I really don't want that to happen.
> 
> Then again, it didn't stop the DS and the Wii, but I don't think they were hacked that quickly.


Wii was first hacked December 2007.

So the Wii was on the market for about a year-year and a half depending on the region you are living.
August 2006 first release Wii console in Australia.
Rest of the world 4th quarter of 2006, November/December.


----------



## Devin (May 3, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Of all the games to start with, they certainly picked a crappy one.
> 
> Thinking about this, unless Wiikey has somehow made it possible to use NTFS/ext formatted drives on the Wii U you'll probably need a transfer program to get these on a Wii U formatted drive. Else you'll just keep getting yelled at to format.


 
Unless of course the Wii U Key uses another power source than the Wii U's USB ports. If not it's a simple button press to decline the format.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

Coto said:


> the magic behind encryption is you generate a unique value per encrypted content, another unique key won't do anything if the encrypted content has other closely, specified and tied data [the key comes from this]
> 
> but if you guess the formula, like how the PS3 was hacked years ago, you can sign your own data, and decrypt them too.


Well, not even guess, lmfao. With enough keys from games, THEN that could likely be figured out. I imagine the more keys appear/are tracked that the closer this will be to reality;-) Fun day so far, great news. Wonder what F0F response will be to the "Call out" by who released this dump and the aes key? Checked earlier this morning but saw nothing.

EDIT:  another question; what did this group use to dump the game, ONLY the WiikeyU?  Also wondering how they explored file system and how they extracted the key; interesting things to know for obvious reasons.


----------



## pokefloote (May 3, 2013)

I will definitely wait to see if this is something that can be blocked permanently with an update. I like online functionality as well as Miiverse, when I get a WiiU I'll be using that a lot. Plus I can afford to buy games until then. After all, there's like one of them.


----------



## hiroakihsu (May 3, 2013)

I doubt this will get me excited enough to reconsider the Wii U (unless of course, all those 3rd party developers miraculously come back to support it).

BTW, I think this meme sums up the situation better:


----------



## deathking (May 3, 2013)

Wonder if there will be a scrubbed version
xbox 360 is roughly 3 gigs so I think the wiiu version has a lot of padding


----------



## Wanderlei777 (May 3, 2013)

Pretty pathetic, these people have no shame the damage they cause.


----------



## Scoobos (May 3, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> it always starts with the wiikey so did it on the wii


 
Apart from it didn't. The first chip was Wiinja .


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 3, 2013)

Did anyone ever find out what type of physical disk is used for the WiiU, such as Bluray, or is it a proprietary disk type?


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Did anyone ever find out what type of physical disk is used for the WiiU, such as Bluray, or is it a proprietary disk type?


This was covered, I want to say a blu-ray/proprietary.  Been a while since I looked at those details but this is an EASY find if you look.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 3, 2013)

I don't know if It is good news or bad news but all that I know of one thing is: Wii U will increase the sales thanks to this solution!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 3, 2013)

So this has been confirmed real now?
Great news, I hope most of the games will be dumped by the time the WiiKeU is released.

I wonder how they're dumping these though. Maybe they've had a method the entire time and were just waiting for a way to run them before they started dumping?

Also, I'm really happy I have 50mbit down right now


----------



## celcodioc (May 3, 2013)

bearmon2010 said:


> I don't know if It is good news or bad news but all that I know of one thing is: Wii U will increase the sales thanks to this solution!



However the game sales may go down by quite a bit...
And according to Nintendo, the Wii U doesn't make a profit unless (at least) one game is bought for it.
Luckily most (if not all) indie games are sold on the eShop.


----------



## nightking (May 3, 2013)

I heard the Wii mode in Wiiu, has terrible resolution. Go compare it with the native Wii.


----------



## Harsky (May 3, 2013)

As excited as I am over the prospect of running Wii U ISOs, this still won't have me rushing out to buy the console for the following reasons:

Slow internet speed to download the ISOs
Nobody I know owns a Wii U so I can't borrow and rip the ISOs
I can count one or two games that interest me but I think it would be quicker to just buy a second hand copy

Still, this is all early days but seeing this much progress within a year of the console's release is surprising compared to the 3DS (albeit 3DS dumps are now online).


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

celcodioc said:


> However the game sales may go down by quite a bit...
> And according to Nintendo, the Wii U doesn't make a profit unless (at least) one game is bought for it.
> Luckily most (if not all) indie games are sold on the eShop.


Intiution tells people this, BUT I argue it depends on DEGREE of piracy.  If they sell 500,000 million systems but 2% pirate, that is still a LOT of money to be made.  MOST Nintendo owners tend to have kids/families (just a fact, look it up with stats that have been cited hundreds of times).  Kid wants Mario he buys it, kid wants Zelda it is bought by mom/dad, kid wants Pickachu or Pokimin or whatever those are and they buy them.  People see Wii U's being bought, see others owning them, it can only help.  Just like 360 game development stopped, or DS or Wii?  This has been cited a LOT and my gut wants to agree but many have railed against your statement before.  No proof of causality, and really no precedent for correlation given history. 

I have IDEAS but am optimistic Nintendo has more of an argument; "Sales up significantly, and only 3-4% pirate while 10% installed HBC for other purposes, profit potential is...."  I believe the DEGREE of piracy will be massive.  This being said, with economic times, piracy may be high on ALL systems coming out just like they are high now (Wii, PS3, 360, etc).  Entire industry BUILT on 360, lmfao.  Nand flashers, tools to flash Xilinx chips for RGH, chips you can write with USB, etc.  DUAL boot stuff like "Demon."  Have not checked since I traded that gem for the Wii U a few months ago.  EXCITED!!!  Anyone hear if f0F responded to this OR the "Call out" the release group of a game and AES key gave?


----------



## AaronZ (May 3, 2013)

Is that scrubbed or not? Since the discs are 25GB

Either way it'll take days to download Wii U games lol


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

AaronZ said:


> Is that scrubbed or not? Since the discs are 25GB
> 
> Either way it'll take days to download Wii U games lol


SAFER way, is to rent at redbox, lmfao. Want to see that, OR have game service and copy it. No downloading, no high risk of bs "6 strikes" piracy warning crap, etc. Also, to simply get from friends also or people you know "Hey, may I borrow that for a few minutes to...ah..try it...that's right to try it."

A guy I do modding for (handy with the soldering iron, and can follow directions) runs a pawn shop so just gives me another option.  "Hey dude, may I borrow this game?  I will run hack on yours in exchange for letting me copy these also."  Already have safe angles figured out.


----------



## pwsincd (May 3, 2013)

Did someone Scrub RL's post ?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> So this has been confirmed real now?
> Great news, I hope most of the games will be dumped by the time the WiiKeU is released.
> 
> I wonder how they're dumping these though. Maybe they've had a method the entire time and were just waiting for a way to run them before they started dumping?
> ...


 
And Google just announced my current city as the third one to receive Google Fiber. Gigabit connection FTW.


----------



## Lastly (May 3, 2013)

Wait... what service are you guys using for those insane internet speed and how much? The last time I check, speed like those cost like ~$100!


----------



## Chary (May 3, 2013)

I...don't know what to think. I really want the WiiU to do well. Maybe it being hacked will help it sell. I just don't want software support for it to die. Good job to Venom though.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2013)

Lastly said:


> Wait... what service are you guys using for those insane internet speed and how much? The last time I check, speed like those cost like ~$100!


 
Google Fiber will use the current infrastructure and charge $70/month for gigabit speeds.  Not yet, but someday, we'll get it here.


----------



## Lastly (May 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Google Fiber will use the current infrastructure and charge $70/month for gigabit speeds. Not yet, but someday, we'll get it here.


I know about Google Fiber, but there's like only three cities in the State that offer it. I'm talking about the other 2-3 members who mention they have 50Mbps.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2013)

Lastly said:


> I know about Google Fiber, but there's like only three cities in the State that offer it. I'm talking about the other 2-3 members who mention they have 50Mbps.


 
Probably Comcast would be my bet, but they charge an arm and a leg for that speed. 50 mbps would be nice to have, my internet sucks.


----------



## mkdms14 (May 3, 2013)

23 GBs that's crazy!!!!!!!!  The game does not look like it should take up 23 GBs.  There has to be a lot of dummy files or what not. Wonder if it will be possible to scrub the game and get it down to I don't know a fraction of that size *some day*.


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> 23 GBs that's crazy!!!!!!!!  The game does not look like it should take up 23 GBs.  There has to be a lot of dummy files or what not. Wonder if it will be possible to scrub the game and get it down to I don't know a fraction of that size *some day*.


 
PS3 games can be even more then that.
Ni No Kuni is like 22 GB.

Also, this might be a raw dump.
Meaning that there's a lot of padding in the ISO itself.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> 23 GBs that's crazy!!!!!!!!  The game does not look like it should take up 23 GBs.  There has to be a lot of dummy files or what not. Wonder if it will be possible to scrub the game and get it down to I don't know a fraction of that size *some day*.


LOL, same thought, same exact thought.


----------



## gamecaptor (May 3, 2013)

And so it begins. Poor Nintendo. If for nothing else, Nintendo should get out of the hardware business because they can't seem to keep their stuff secure. I suppose it was only a matter of time though.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2013)

gamecaptor said:


> And so it begins. Poor Nintendo. If for nothing else, Nintendo should get out of the hardware business because they can't seem to keep their stuff secure. I suppose it was only a matter of time though.


 
The never stopped the DS, Wii, Xbox 360 or PS3.


----------



## [Truth] (May 3, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> PS3 games can be even more then that.
> Ni No Kuni is like 22 GB.
> 
> Also, this might be a raw dump.
> Meaning that there's a lot of padding in the ISO itself.


And Uncharted 3 is 45 GB.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

gamecaptor said:


> And so it begins. Poor Nintendo. If for nothing else, Nintendo should get out of the hardware business because they can't seem to keep their stuff secure. I suppose it was only a matter of time though.


Other than 3DS (hacked but NOT released), name one system not pirated?  Evidence for your view?  EVERYONE who pops into threads like this says the same thing.  Systems that failed due to homebrew or even piracy?  Look up "Myths of piracy" thread on this site.  So yeah, name one secure system that has not been hacked...waiting....


----------



## kisamesama (May 3, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> I like to buy consoles when they have been fully hacked and get a decent game library, but most of the time the latter comes first.


yup me2!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Other than 3DS (hacked but NOT released), name one system not pirated? Evidence for your view? EVERYONE who pops into threads like this says the same thing. Systems that failed due to homebrew or even piracy? Look up "Myths of piracy" thread on this site. So yeah, name one secure system that has not been hacked...waiting....


 
No system has ever failed due to piracy and homebrew, not sure why he said what he said.


----------



## jaouad (May 3, 2013)

What about the dreamcast?


----------



## NakedFaerie (May 3, 2013)

Nice. I might have to turn on the WiiU again soon.


----------



## NakedFaerie (May 3, 2013)

jaouad said:


> What about the dreamcast?


I think that died because it couldn't be hacked. LOL
There are Dreamcast emulators out there. I've seen a few and at least 1 working game. It was many years ago so I dont know anything else about it atm.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> I think that died because it couldn't be hacked. LOL
> There are Dreamcast emulators out there. I've seen a few and at least 1 working game. It was many years ago so I dont know anything else about it atm.


 
NullDC,  Makaron, etc all are very compatible and fully functional (sound, video, xbox controller support, etc).


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

jaouad said:


> What about the dreamcast?


Good question, how rampant was piracy and what ratio of VERIFIED piracy was there to system sales?  Lets see sales numbers AND look at piracy.  I passed that one up and only knew a few people who had it.  Again, let's see some information that may "flesh out" some facts.


----------



## TheCasketMan (May 3, 2013)

Talk about beating a dead horse.  Homebrew is alright, but releasing ISOs for the Wii U is an evil move by these hackers.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

TheCasketMan said:


> Talk about beating a dead horse. Homebrew is alright, but releasing ISOs for the Wii U is an evil move by these hackers.


 Where/what is this dead horse you speak of?  Wii U or the topic?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2013)

TheCasketMan said:


> Talk about beating a dead horse. Homebrew is alright, but releasing ISOs for the Wii U is an evil move by these hackers.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


>


LOL, I get this BUT was he referring to the Wii U and how people think it is dead and this is just beating it more, OR the topic of homebrew and/or piracy?

Looks like the dude from Office Space going off on the copy/fax machine, lmfao.  Put grass, a dead horse, and there it is.


----------



## evans05 (May 3, 2013)

I thought the wiikeyu was a usb solution? or did I just read that wrong


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

evans05 said:


> I thought the wiikeyu was a usb solution? or did I just read that wrong


Still questions around this. I was trying to figure out how it could run off USB ports on Wii U if mod chip is on ribbon cable.  Somebody else pointed out one wire may come out of the Wii U.  If anyone has something concrete on design of WiikeyU I would like to see a link.


----------



## evans05 (May 3, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Still questions around this. I was trying to figure out how it could run off USB ports on Wii U if mod chip is on ribbon cable. Somebody else pointed out one wire may come out of the Wii U. If anyone has something concrete on design of WiikeyU I would like to see a link.


What do you mean by a ribbon cable? is it going to plug into something on the board? I'm used to xbox only when it comes to opening up lol. Just got myself a wii u today, £149 bargain


----------



## rizzod (May 3, 2013)

well, it JUST popped up on one of my private trackers..


----------



## Qtis (May 3, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Still questions around this. I was trying to figure out how it could run off USB ports on Wii U if mod chip is on ribbon cable. Somebody else pointed out one wire may come out of the Wii U. If anyone has something concrete on design of WiikeyU I would like to see a link.


While this is going a whole lot offtopic, I'd imagine it's an FPGA chip which is installed between the drive and main board of the console like in the cases of the Xbox 360 (and PS3?) version. This would be pretty much a drive emulator and enable USB loading.


----------



## Kadin (May 3, 2013)

Well at least now maybe I can buy the digital version of a new game and then download it elsewhere? 

I'd be perfectly fine (morally) doing this and saving the 14.5hrs+ it normally takes to download from Nintendo's shitty download servers...


----------



## [Truth] (May 3, 2013)

It's on someplaceoninternet now.
But it seems not well spread in scene.

Here is the nfo file in case anyone wants the clean one:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/5gz2o4


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 3, 2013)

rizzod said:


> well, it JUST popped up on one of my private trackers..


Its pretty much all over the web 
including youknowhere


----------



## DarkWork0 (May 3, 2013)

deathking said:


> Wonder if there will be a scrubbed version
> xbox 360 is roughly 3 gigs so I think the wiiu version has a lot of padding


 
But xbox games are only dual layer dvds not hd-dvd or blue ray, so the max they could get is like 8.5gb DL. Where as the WiiU uses some type of high density disk with whatever format they are using for it that tops at around the same size as a blue ray, 50gb DL.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 3, 2013)

you will have fun with that
WiiU games are just that Large,
Lego City Undercover is 23.5GB


----------



## evans05 (May 3, 2013)

I'm looking forward to more releases and general sizes, I would have thought mario would have been first though. 
Great game it is


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 3, 2013)

jaouad said:


> What about the dreamcast?



The Dreamcast failed because Sega burned its fanbase too many times with the Sega CD, 32X and Saturn.  That's really all there is to it. Piracy wasn't that big a factor because a) a lot of people still had dial up and b) even if you did have broadband it was a lot harder to download things - this was pre bittorent, Megaupload, etc. You had to preatty much go to IRC and wait in a queue and get it parts at a time, or if you were really lucky a private ftp server. Since this was also pre-nzbs, newsgroups were a royal mess to find anything in, let alone download from.


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 3, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> you can still buy the game and use the chip to rip it to a hdd


 
yep. would be nice to edit the .iso like we do it with gcrebuilder and wiiscrubber ^^


----------



## TheCasketMan (May 3, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Where/what is this dead horse you speak of?  Wii U or the topic?


Wii U.  Although not quite dead yet, piracy is the last thing Nintendo need in their new console


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 3, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> you can still buy the game and use the chip to rip it to a hdd


 
No need to buy it when you can rent it or borrow it


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

Qtis said:


> While this is going a whole lot offtopic, I'd imagine it's an FPGA chip which is installed between the drive and main board of the console like in the cases of the Xbox 360 (and PS3?) version. This would be pretty much a drive emulator and enable USB loading.


  So will this need part out of the Wii U or will it some how connect and bridge from the USB ports?  If chip is between ribbon cable/motherboard, then how does


EvilMakiPR said:


> No need to buy it when you can rent it or borrow it


Not many buying it now, maybe this kicks some life into it.  ALSO, as pointed out, MOST will develop with most potential on return, AND if piracy is not significant (see past systems) then I bet this is a SHOT to get more life into the Wii U.  We will see though, to be fair, nobody knows 100%.


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 3, 2013)

23 gigs holy shit going to need to get a bigger hdd.


----------



## Xuphor (May 3, 2013)

For those that are actually wanting this uh..... "mediocre" (to put it nicely) game, I'll just say that the most famous pirating torrent website now has it.

Personally, no. Even if I still had my old 5mb/s connection, no. Even if I had the 5mb/s connection and the game was only 6GB, no. If the Wii-U was fully hacked and there were easily found tutorials on how to "softmod", "hardmod", etc your Wii-U, then run these types of things on it, then maybe, but still probably no. The game is just too shitty.

Oh, also, I HIGHLY doubt the game is actually 23GB, that's the size (after OS managment space) available on a single layer of a Wii-U disk. There still isn't a Wii-U scrubber, that's the ONLY reason it's so big.
Once a Wii-U scrubber comes out and can be applied to it, I'm betting it'll be within maybe 100mb of the 360/PS3 version of the game, which is *7.55GB*.
Seriously, when the Wii was first cracked and isos were coming out, every single one of them was ~4.6GB, and it was like that all the way until the Scrubber came out to remove the excess.
I'm betting it'll be ~23GB for every Wii-U iso at first too, until a Scrubber application comes out for it as well.
Seriously, why would the Wii-U version of this game (which doesn't even add anything, actually) be 23GB when the 360 and PS3 versions are 7.55GB?
So people, use your brains and think of Wii iso history with this stuff.

TL;DR - The game itself is around 7.55GB, the reason it's showing as 23GB (the size of one layer of a Wii-U disk) is because there is no Scrubber-like application to remove all the excess, just like there wasn't when the first original Wii isos came out.


----------



## gamecaptor (May 3, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Other than 3DS (hacked but NOT released), name one system not pirated? Evidence for your view? EVERYONE who pops into threads like this says the same thing. Systems that failed due to homebrew or even piracy? Look up "Myths of piracy" thread on this site. So yeah, name one secure system that has not been hacked...waiting....



Easy Ray, not here to start a fight, just voicing my opinion. I never said Nintendo would fail because of it either (for that matter I would hope they never do; I've owned EVERY Nintendo console relesed so far...sadly even the Virtual Boy . I am a Nintendo Fan Boy!

And I'm aware that nearly everything is hackable in one form or another (what can be done, can be undone), it just seems Nintendo consoles are hacked much earlier in their lifetime then some of the others. I'm curious if there is a record out there of how long in each consoles life time before it was hacked?


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

gamecaptor said:


> Easy Ray, not here to start a fight, just voicing my opinion. I never said Nintendo would fail because of it either (for that matter I would hope they never do; I've owned EVERY Nintendo console relesed so far...sadly even the Virtual Boy . I am a Nintendo Fan Boy!
> 
> And I'm aware that nearly everything is hackable in one form or another (what can be done, can be undone), it just seems Nintendo consoles are hacked much earlier in their lifetime then some of the others. I'm curious if there is a record out there of how long in each consoles life time before it was hacked?


Virtual Boy failed because of piracy, lmfao.  No fight, sorry if I came across as angry.


----------



## Vappy (May 3, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Virtual Boy failed because of piracy, lmfao. No fight, sorry if I came across as angry.


 
What no. The VB failed for a few reasons but not piracy. There wasn't any way to pirate for the system until the Flash Boy came along.

The FDS was an example of a system failing because of piracy (and eventual redundancy once battery saving became financially viable).


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

Fds?  I was mocking some by declaring VB died because of piracy.  Kind of like Dreamcast. After death it was pirated for laughs.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Fds? I was mocking some by declaring VB died because of piracy. Kind of like Dreamcast. After death it was pirated for laughs.


 

Yep, all fourteen games lol


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

What was FDS??????


----------



## Vappy (May 3, 2013)

Famicom Disk System, there were multiple ways to pirate for it not long after it was released. But this conversation doesn't have anything to do with the topic.


----------



## Xuphor (May 3, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Virtual Boy failed because of piracy, lmfao. No fight, sorry if I came across as angry.


Just to clarify: no it did not, there was no means to pirate the games throughout the entire console's life. Piracy for VB games came several years after VB died.

The reason the Vb failed was because.... well..... directly shooting freaking laser beams into their customer's eyes did not go too well. Seriously, that's the main reason, they shot freaking lasers into your eyes.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

Vappy said:


> Famicom Disk System, there were multiple ways to pirate for it not long after it was released. But this conversation doesn't have anything to do with the topic.


Okay, heard of Super Famicom.  PC games were easy to copy also on old floppy disks.  Lmfao.  Okay, "Major systems" killed by piracy, provable causality?  Yes, VB was horrible and caused headaches...an eye sore.  Still, somebody will claim piracy killed it.  This was my sarcasm.  No need to clarify it, lmfao.

------
Serious now; news?  F0f?  WiikeyU?  Games read only with wiikeyu?  How to get aes keys off games?  Anyone starting a database so that can be used to crack signing altogether? Band or eMMC read?  This was on wiiubrew, lol, few weeks ago.  One guy said he is beta tester for wiikeyu...what says him?  Lol.  Other dumps?  Need facts, info is my crack, fill my crack pipe people.


----------



## OGTiago (May 3, 2013)

RIP Wii U

2012 - 2013


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

OGTiago said:


> RIP Wii U
> 
> 2012 - 2013


Great contributions.  Thought provoking, informative, based on fact;-). Your brain was damaged by piracy.
@Octiago

Lol, alert said maternal posted but in thread no post?  I must have been blocked.  Oh well, I will go to a corner and cry, one more butt hurt person to miss.  If true;-)
Maxternal, dumb auto correct.


----------



## crediar (May 3, 2013)

release is valid key works well

http://pastie.org/pastes/7760175/text


----------



## Maxternal (May 3, 2013)

My first post in this thread:





Ray Lewis said:


> maternal


Was this meant to refer to me? Just curious.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> My first post in this thread:Was this meant to refer to me? Just curious.


Alerts said you posted but I did not see it, glad I can, thanks.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 3, 2013)

crediar said:


> release is valid key works well
> 
> http://pastie.org/pastes/7760175/text


What?  How?


----------



## TerryHomes (May 3, 2013)

what are these keys? pls someone explain it me in a short message


----------



## Maxternal (May 3, 2013)

TerryHomes said:


> what are these keys? pls someone explain it me in a short message


The information on the disk is encrypted (garbled, locked) so that it can only be read and understood by someone with the key (they use that big number and a lot of math to un-garble it) Usually only the Wii U itself can understand what's on the disk. Looks like other people have gotten a hold of the key, too, now.


----------



## OGTiago (May 3, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Great contributions. Thought provoking, informative, based on fact;-). Your brain was damaged by piracy.
> @Octiago


Thank you for your riveting reply.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 4, 2013)

OGTiago said:


> Thank you for your riveting reply.


Joking, had a moment, sorry Octiago.


----------



## Vappy (May 4, 2013)

crediar said:


> release is valid key works well
> 
> http://pastie.org/pastes/7760175/text


 
So if they're capable of extracting the contents of the disc, does that mean that it actually is a full 23GB of data, no padding?


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 4, 2013)

Vappy said:


> So if they're capable of extracting the contents of the disc, does that mean that it actually is a full 23GB of data, no padding?


Yes, and again, was this part of the WiikeyU or was it involving a PC Blu-Ray drive;-)  Can we some how use this information to run homebrew, possibly get an INSTALL of HBC?


----------



## Vappy (May 4, 2013)

I'm curious as to how they dumped it, too. The timing with the announcement of the WiikeyU is too much to be a coincidence. It's possible that VENOM were given an early model of the device in advance to get some quality-assured dumps into the wild. But it's equally possible that they've had the capability themselves for a while and were just biding their time waiting for a method for the dumps to be at all useful before releasing them...


----------



## Rydian (May 4, 2013)

Vappy said:


> I'm curious as to how they dumped it, too. The timing with the announcement of the WiikeyU is too much to be a coincidence. It's possible that VENOM were given an early model of the device in advance to get some quality-assured dumps into the wild. But it's equally possible that they've had the capability themselves for a while and were just biding their time waiting for a method for the dumps to be at all useful before releasing them...


Given just those two scenarios, I'd say the first is more likely than the second.  For example 3DS games have been dumped for ages, and PS3 games were dumped for years before they were playable (and then the first hacks needed the ISOs to be modified/extracted because of that).

EDIT: Clarification: Dumps tend to not find their way to public sites if they're not usable.  Nobody will seed it at that time, etc.


----------



## Vappy (May 4, 2013)

Yes, I agree. Of course it's all just speculation at this point, we'll all be waiting on more info from either the Wiikey team or Venom, or even from someone like crediar who seems capable of figuring these things out himself


----------



## Maxternal (May 4, 2013)

Vappy said:


> So if they're capable of extracting the contents of the disc, does that mean that it actually is a full 23GB of data, no padding?


Just because they CAN strip off the encryption, cut out the padding, extract everything and pack it into a nice little download doesn't mean it would be useful that way. We can trim disk images of their padding on other systems to take up less space because once we're done we can put them back into a form that could be used again.

The encryption and signing process is meant to be a one-way thing. Nintendo has the key to encrypt it and sign it and we now have the key to take the encryption off. Once we've stripped out the padding and made the necessary changes to the file system to show where the moved files have ended up, we don't have the means to RE-encrypt it so that the Wii U will accept the smaller disk image. (having a smaller disk image could also be a real easy way for the firmware to flag a pirated game, too)

What this COULD help with, though, is the eventual development of a Wii U emulator. In that case it wouldn't need to do the security checks to see if it's legit or not. Getting through the encryption to see the game files is all it would need and we at least have THAT now.

It's probably just a little smaller than the full 25GB of a blueray disk because of normal RAR compression, not because they were able to cut anything out.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 4, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Stuff


Makes sense, thanks for you and Rydian for the clarifications. If only somebody with influence could ASK nicely for HBC in Wii U mode. As an idea, since these are blu ray anyway I guess, WHAT if somebody dumped the firmware for the Wii U drive, and maybe found some CLUES there, or even a way to mod firmware for a normal BR drive? Reaching but nobody seems to talk about the firmware being dumped, or the Wii U eMMC (nand). Heard the "nand" is AES+Hmac but not sure that was a reliable source. Interesting developments though. Like having half of the puzzle; F0F seems to be the only ones with the other half. For me, now, HCB matters the most. Interested to see what people come up with.

Firmware off BLU RAY drive is what I would bet opened most of this up. What could/would reveal a LOT. From Wii U side, it may check only for the SIGNATURE, or AES key, however you want to put it. It may be that if rest passes in disc drive, check key, then go from there and run. IMPOSSIBLE to say but I think the firmware would be the way to go. Anyone specialize in this, or know of it being done. I KNOW it has, just as the eMMC being dumped and likely checked. This process was on WiiUbrew, lmfao (the hardware connection anyway).


----------



## Rydian (May 4, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Makes sense, thanks for you and Rydian for the clarifications. If only somebody with influence could ASK nicely for HBC in Wii U mode. As an idea, since these are blu ray anyway I guess, WHAT if somebody dumped the firmware for the Wii U drive, and maybe found some CLUES there, or even a way to mod firmware for a normal BR drive? Reaching but nobody seems to talk about the firmware being dumped, or the Wii U eMMC (nand). Heard the "nand" is AES+Hmac but not sure that was a reliable source. Interesting developments though. Like having half of the puzzle; F0F seems to be the only ones with the other half. For me, now, HCB matters the most. Interested to see what people come up with.
> 
> Firmware off BLU RAY drive is what I would bet opened most of this up. What could/would reveal a LOT. From Wii U side, it may check only for the SIGNATURE, or AES key, however you want to put it. It may be that if rest passes in disc drive, check key, then go from there and run. IMPOSSIBLE to say but I think the firmware would be the way to go. Anyone specialize in this, or know of it being done. I KNOW it has, just as the eMMC being dumped and likely checked. This process was on WiiUbrew, lmfao (the hardware connection anyway).


This doesn't seem to involve homebrew.  Even if you mod the drive's firmware to get it to read whatever disc you want, if the data you pass to the Wii U itself is not properly signed, it's not going to run it.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> This doesn't seem to involve homebrew. Even if you mod the drive's firmware to get it to read whatever disc you want, if the data you pass to the Wii U itself is not properly signed, it's not going to run it.


I know, BUT if the Wii U does check ONLY the signature, we can spoof a game with the signature and get disc to run on drive before that;-)

Firmware one half, see it and check about modifying it (or see a whole to get something to run), but then it depends on Wii U NOT checking for modded firmware, and if the signature can be added to something we want to run. "Here is Mario U, AES key, passed disc drive check (with mod or hole)" then that is an entry. I heard some say Wii was opened up this way.

EDIT:  I know I am stupid with this stuff, but without anyone coming out of the woodwork with any answers, at least I am using imagination.


----------



## Maxternal (May 4, 2013)

Modifying the firmware of a normal BD disk drive (if that's part of what you were talking about) after comparing with a dumped Wii U drive, on the other hand, to dump Wii U games from a computer MIGHT at least be possible but a _whole lot_ of work AND since firmwares are so drive specific, your mod would only work on ONE model and you'd have to do all that work again every time you want to make it work on another new drive.

I wouldn't know if they went this far but I'm sure there's ways to make a drive's firmware undumpable. Allowing people to look at the firmware isn't really needed for normal operation. Changing the firmware, on the other hand, while it could be a useful tool by Nintendo to get around modchips, it could also open the door to softmod the drive. Who knows what's really possible and not, to tell the truth.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 4, 2013)

Is there any reason why there can't be any homebrew at this point?


----------



## Maxternal (May 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Is there any reason why there can't be any homebrew at this point?


Only because Fail0verflow hasn't shown us how. It still doesn't look like a modchip would be able to help with homebrew, though, no.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Is there any reason why there can't be any homebrew at this point?



Because we do not have the official signing keys or a hole in the security to exploit and force our own code in there?


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 4, 2013)

I liked the call out, something like "Where are the titans who cracked the Wii U in December."  Something like that, paraphrasing.  Those who have dumped the eMMC won't comment so I cannot know who to ask if they can decrypt the eMMC (nand).  360 was a cat-and-mouse game with drive firmware.  Anyone else remember that?  Nobody will say they looked (who is knowledgeable, like C4Eva from 360 scene) at the Wii U disc drive.  I am glad somebody found some GOODS and released it.  Funny they called out others.  Too bad the "others" hold all the cards and are too "fail/bored/lazy" per twitter to release something.

Wel


FAST6191 said:


> Because we do not have the official signing keys or a hole in the security to exploit and force our own code in there?


Some do but are too fail/bored/lazy. Lol, I made a thread asking if a "Hack bounty" would be necessary. Like rooting an Android phone or unlocking them. Dan Rosenberg releases his findings and sometimes OTHERS offer a bounty but I've never seen him ask. Not that I track everything he does/says but he is truly one of my favorite people in any scene. Android phones are crap-ware filled and privacy violations out of the box (most of them). I cannot own a phone without root and won't ever buy a locked phone again. I think I am at the same point with game systems.

Once you have freedom you want nothing except freedom.


----------



## Rydian (May 4, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> I know, BUT if the Wii U does check ONLY the signature, we can spoof a game with the signature and get disc to run on drive before that;-)
> 
> Firmware one half, see it and check about modifying it (or see a whole to get something to run), but then it depends on Wii U NOT checking for modded firmware, and if the signature can be added to something we want to run. "Here is Mario U, AES key, passed disc drive check (with mod or hole)" then that is an entry. I heard some say Wii was opened up this way.
> 
> EDIT:  I know I am stupid with this stuff, but without anyone coming out of the woodwork with any answers, at least I am using imagination.


The Wii U most likeley checks the actual game data passed to it after it starts reading the disc.

1 - Get disc inserted.
2 - Check disc for sigs and authenticity.
3 - User tells me to run the disc.
4 - Read more of the disc, grab the main binary, check it.
5 - Run it if it checks out.

I assume, at least.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The Wii U most likeley checks the actual game data passed to it after it starts reading the disc.
> 
> 1 - Get disc inserted.
> 2 - Check disc for sigs and authenticity.
> ...


Of course, but not sure of anything without firmware and Wii U side.  May checking nothing, drive may do it all.  Might be checking everything including firmware itself (360 began doing this during updates).  Nobody who knows is talking, no way to figure it out (my feeble skills stop at soldering and following directions).  I speculate a lot and need to stop that.  Those who have and know are not talking.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 4, 2013)

The WiiKey is worth it if it works with the latest software update..since I already updated last week.. I just hope that it works with that otherwise I'm screwed
Am also guessing that these games are region locked so any game that I do end up getting has to be US release


----------



## Maxternal (May 4, 2013)

Okay, I guess that could be true but IF it's true a system menu update could probably add the checks on the Wii U side later, blocking anything done to the drive itself.


----------



## JoyConG (May 4, 2013)

Surprised 3DS still not cracked. The install base on Wii U is so small but better early than never.


----------



## Subzero100 (May 4, 2013)

old news


----------



## d.d.d. (May 4, 2013)

Nintendude92 said:


> Surprised 3DS still not cracked. The install base on Wii U is so small but better early than never.


It's been a little more than 2 years with the 3DS and Nintendo did say they were gonna buff up their AP on the system. Seems to be working well so far, on the 3DS side of things.
Wii U, hmmmm, I have a feeling that even with all this evidence out there, it just feels like it doesn't add up. I very well could be proven wrong shortly and it's cracked open but meh, if it happens, it happens - firmware updates here we come.
Though I'd really like the SNES emulator on the gamepad.  That's all I really want.


----------



## loco365 (May 4, 2013)

If this balloons into something more, I'll actually have a good reason to get a WiiU.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 4, 2013)

Lakerfanalways said:


> The WiiKey is worth it if it works with the latest software update..since I already updated last week.. I just hope that it works with that otherwise I'm screwed
> Am also guessing that these games are region locked so any game that I do end up getting has to be US release



Heaven forbid you had to pay for your own games.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 4, 2013)

This thread went dead, lol.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Heaven forbid you had to pay for your own games.


 
Never said I didn't want to..in fact..90 percent chance I won't even be getting the Wiikey; if Nintendo keeps on making worth while games I don't mind paying for them


----------



## Skeet1983 (May 4, 2013)

What does Scrubbing mean as far as this topic goes? Is it just extra data on game disc or something?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 4, 2013)

Skeet1983 said:


> What does Scrubbing mean as far as this topic goes? Is it just extra data on game disc or something?



Wii games are designed so that they fill up the whole disc. However, a lot of the times the actual game isn't that big, so they just add nonsense data to pad the space to fill it out. Scrubbing programs remove all the extra, so you can take say the 4 gig image of NSMB down to like 350 megs. Big space savings.


----------



## Rydian (May 4, 2013)

Skeet1983 said:


> What does Scrubbing mean as far as this topic goes? Is it just extra data on game disc or something?


It removes the padding so games are smaller, basically yeah.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 4, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> This thread went dead, lol.


It was never alive in the first place.


----------



## Devin (May 4, 2013)

I think most of these Wii U games are going to be huge. Considering Just Dance on the Wii U eShop is about 27GB~ IIRC. There's no purpose in having padded games in the eShop since it's more bandwidth and more for the end user to deal with. So we could be looking at decently sized games. Might be able to shave a little data off at some point. (Tend to be the extra languages, system updates, etc.)


----------



## Maxternal (May 4, 2013)

Skeet1983 said:


> What does Scrubbing mean as far as this topic goes? Is it just extra data on game disc or something?


There are two terms that are often confused. Scrubbing and trimming. Scrubbing is since it's all garbage data but it's pretty random because of the encryption (or just because they thought random information would throw hackers off ... I don't really know why) but that means that when you put it into a ZIP or RAR file it can't compress down very well. Scrubbing replaces that garbage data that, while it's still garbage, it's much more compressible and better for storage in a ZIP, RAR or similar format. TRIMMING, on the other hand, is where you actually cut out that extra padding so the actual disk image is much smaller. The advantage of scrubbing is when you burn it to a disk it still has the padding to push the REAL information out to the edge of the disk where it will be read faster BUT you can still store it easier as long as you compress it.


----------



## BenRK (May 4, 2013)

Rest in peace Wii U...


----------



## T3GZdev (May 4, 2013)

meanwhile on 3DS. >.>


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 4, 2013)

About the 23gb size.....

The first dumps are always as close to 1:1 as possible for obvious reasons, even if they could scrub it they wouldn't yet.


----------



## mjjferreira (May 4, 2013)

I have the dump image and an hdd (320gb) formatted in the WiiU.
How do I play this game?
How do I burn the ISO into the HDD drive?


----------



## Rydian (May 4, 2013)

mjjferreira said:


> I have the dump image and an hdd (320gb) formatted in the WiiU.
> How do I play this game?
> How do I burn the ISO into the HDD drive?


There's no way to play the dumps yet.

The Wii U Key that's coming out should be able to run backups, though.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/wiiu-hacked-by-the-wiikey-team.347143/


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 4, 2013)

Slimmmmmm said:


> About the 23gb size.....
> 
> The first dumps are always as close to 1:1 as possible for obvious reasons, even if they could scrub it they wouldn't yet.


some games are actually that big some bigger. lego city is one of them the wiiu doesn't use normal dvd anymore.


----------



## mjjferreira (May 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> There's no way to play the dumps yet.
> 
> The Wii U Key that's coming out should be able to run backups, though.
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/wiiu-hacked-by-the-wiikey-team.347143/


 

Thanks for the answer. 
I will wait for the WiiKeU.


----------



## deathnote (May 4, 2013)

How could the make the game dump? And for what do we need an aes key??


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 4, 2013)

you need the wiikeyU which is NOT AVAILABLE YET


----------



## jalaneme (May 4, 2013)

mjjferreira said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> I will wait for the WiiKeU.


 
wow,  he's fucking serious XD, I I thought he was trolling too.


----------



## Rydian (May 4, 2013)

deathnote said:


> how could the make the game dump ?


Unknown to the public yet.  Ways I can think of (not in order of possibility)...

1 - The difference in the Wii U discs was determined and...
1a - overcome by modding a normal PC Blu-Ray/whatever drive, either hardware-wise (laser tweaks) or firmware-wise.
1b - overcome by getting a specific model drive (like with the DC and Wii, though not necessarily a normal PC form-factor) that can read the "malformed" disc anyways.

2 -The Wii U itself was used as a drive by running some very-limited homebrew on it in order to read the disc and stream it over some available interface bit-by-bit.  This could be able to be done even without the ability to mod the Wii U itself (i.e. no kernel access, and under a really restrictive set of resources as well), and if somebody managed to do this, it theoretically could read all the discs that come out so it could even be on an old firmware version.

3 - The Wii U's drive was taken out and used as the reader while hooked into a different machine.

4 - The dumping team (which is well-known!) was given a pre-release Wii Key U.


----------



## [Truth] (May 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> 4 - The dumping team (which is well-known!) was given a pre-release Wii Key U.


I bet my money on this.
At least the Wiikey team shared some knowledge with them.

It would be too much of a coincidence to release the first dump just 2 days after the WiiUkey announcement.
Because there would be no reason for VENOM to hold back the iso. If you can dump it, you release it, that's the motto of the scene.
Kind of sad how renowned scene groups are in bed with piracy monetizing companies these days (also looking at PARADOX, who destroyed their superb reputation with True Blue).


----------



## Rydian (May 4, 2013)

[Truth] said:


> Kind of sad how renowned scene groups are in bed with piracy monetizing companies these days


Mind elaborating _for this scenario_?  As far as I see it's mutually-beneficial, as the dumping groups often have easy access to early releases and ways to spread them without being tracked, while the Wii key team knows it's product won't sell well without dumps actually being out there.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Unknown to the public yet. Ways I can think of (not in order of possibility)...
> 
> 1 - The difference in the Wii U discs was determined and...
> 1a - overcome by modding a normal PC Blu-Ray/whatever drive, either hardware-wise (laser tweaks) or firmware-wise.
> ...


 
I wonder if some one didn't use the hacked vWii mode?  What I mean is some homebrew dumping program, maybe they figured out how to gain access to the drives extra capacity? Might also explain the key extraction too?


----------



## MegaBassBX (May 4, 2013)

Nice now it will take a 3 long years until somebody crack the Wii U.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 4, 2013)

MegaBassBX said:


> Nice now it will take a 3 long years until somebody crack the Wii U.


No, it was done by fail overflow, but, will take three years to release.


----------



## [Truth] (May 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Mind elaborating _for this scenario_? As far as I see it's mutually-beneficial, as the dumping groups often have easy access to early releases and ways to spread them without being tracked, while the Wii key team knows it's product won't sell well without dumps actually being out there.


There was a time where scene ethics stood above everything else and one was to not make money with piracy or collaborate with people who want to make money with it.
Ok, to be fair here it is not thaaaat much of a problem, since the hardware (ODE) is needed for the mod to work.
In the case of PARADOX, it was a complete sell out, cause the TB dongle was only DRM and not necessary for the actual (soft)mod.

But this is off topic.


----------



## SnAQ (May 4, 2013)

About the filesizes on this release:

Here in Sweden the size of the releases won´t be a problem for most people (I believe). BUT, I can only speak for myself; I have a 200Mbit connection for which I pay 44 Euro per month.

So yeah, if I wanted to pirate on my WiiU (which I will not do) the size of the isos wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Rizsparky (May 4, 2013)

(*Obligatory joker gif*)

Now to upgrade my hard drive..


----------



## Videomanman87 (May 4, 2013)

Personally I didn't hack my Wii to pirate.  And I never pirated the games.  I did it first so I could back up my OWN game saves that nintendo locked.  This saved my bacon on more than one occasion when something really bad happened and I was able to "roll back the clock".  I understand why they did it, but I am not passing my game saves around, even if it didn't allow them to impersonate me on multiplayer.  Much later on I added USB loading, and every game I have a original copy of.  And I like having homebrew tools such as gamesave backup, Mii backup/export, etc etc.

I *might* consider a WiiU, but I don't like "locked" platforms that don't allow me to do much with them.  I originally got a Wii for the WiiFit and other such exercising aspects.  Then shortly after I found a game that had a locked gamesave and I didn't buy any more (or even play the game that much) until much later when I could back that up.  And it grew from there.  I like backups and when you are not allowed that, well I just see that as wrong.

Is it too soon to release pirate software?  Possibly considering that there aren't enough games to really be worth it.  Although if I had a WiiU I would like to have a backup of the games I purchased, so I can see a reason in having that.  But I do know that others will just pirate.  I see both sides of it.  And as I said I am only interested in backups.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 4, 2013)

Lastly said:


> Wait... what service are you guys using for those insane internet speed and how much? The last time I check, speed like those cost like ~$100!


That sounds about right. But even 8mbit down/0.6 up here costs ~$80 so there's no reason not to get 50mbit


----------



## omega59 (May 4, 2013)

hopefully this will also shine a light on 3Ds security too


----------



## Vappy (May 4, 2013)

omega59 said:


> hopefully this will also shine a light on 3Ds security too


 
Pretty damn unlikely. The PS3/PSP case was unique, because Sony for some reason decided to share security details across the two systems. I can't imagine Nintendo were willing to repeat that mistake. Plus even then, that was only because f0f managed to find/calculate the PS3s private encryption keys, all the Wiikey team have is a device to play 1:1 copies of retail games.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 4, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> About the filesizes on this release:
> 
> Here in Sweden the size of the releases won´t be a problem for most people (I believe). BUT, I can only speak for myself; I have a 200Mbit connection for which I pay 44 Euro per month.
> 
> So yeah, if I wanted to pirate on my WiiU (which I will not do) the size of the isos wouldn't be a problem.


Lol, a LOT of the US seems to be at 30 MB or higher but never heard of 200 MB, lmfao.  Good for you.


----------



## SifJar (May 4, 2013)

Coto said:


> but if you guess the formula, like how the PS3 was hacked years ago, you can sign your own data, and decrypt them too.


A little inaccurate, the "formula" (i.e. encryption algorithm) in most cases is well known. [see here] The security comes not from obscurity, but from reliance on mathematical principles. The problem with the PS3 was it wasn't implemented properly.


Ray Lewis said:


> Well, not even guess, lmfao. With enough keys from games, THEN that could likely be figured out. I imagine the more keys appear/are tracked that the closer this will be to reality;-) Fun day so far, great news. Wonder what F0F response will be to the "Call out" by who released this dump and the aes key? Checked earlier this morning but saw nothing.
> 
> EDIT: another question; what did this group use to dump the game, ONLY the WiikeyU? Also wondering how they explored file system and how they extracted the key; interesting things to know for obvious reasons.


fail0verflow won't make a response, I am almost certain. They won't react to an immature jibe like that. For the record, 31 people have the information they have on the WiiU. None of those people have bothered to do anything worth releasing.

EDIT: As for what they used, it's not clear. There's no indication they are working with Wiikey team.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 4, 2013)

SifJar said:


> A little inaccurate, the "formula" (i.e. encryption algorithm) in most cases is well known. [see here] The security comes not from obscurity, but from reliance on mathematical principles. The problem with the PS3 was it wasn't implemented properly.
> 
> fail0verflow won't make a response, I am almost certain. They won't react to an immature jibe like that. For the record, 31 people have the information they have on the WiiU. None of those people have bothered to do anything worth releasing.
> 
> EDIT: As for what they used, it's not clear. There's no indication they are working with Wiikey team.


You responded.  31 and not 32 or 40, maybe 5?  So specific.  Was not intended as a jab from me.  Whoever Venom is put the jab in info file.  Nice to see who is "In the know" here.  Or good imagination;-). Thanks for reply.


----------



## Coto (May 4, 2013)

SifJar said:


> A little inaccurate, the "formula" (i.e. encryption algorithm) in most cases is well known. [see here] The security comes not from obscurity, but from reliance on mathematical principles. The problem with the PS3 was it wasn't implemented properly.


 
It's obviously based off fixed mathematical operands, under certain "requirements", and using more sophisticated methods, including chains of binary data, segmented by blocks, as you could see earlier. I've been working on encryption 2 years aprox, on some languages.

In the end, a simple formula let's you build a unique piece of what you could "decrypt" from the main encrypted content. Or a key that emerges from hashed content, that let's you decrypt from level n to level 0, so you get the required values to retrieve the final value.

My point is much simpler, in the end, it's a simple formula [1 formula tied to 1 or n layers] of encrypted content, and so on.

The problem with them (and the fun behind decryption), is that there is always a "matching value" under *equal ammounts* of chains of data that came off the same encrypted algorythm (or mathematical principle, the word you've used).

In the end: If you're able to replicate the key with your own formula, or bypass the decoder even if invalid data, from an encrypted structure, gives you the ability to sign (or bypass) a decoded structure, with the very same algorythm, or a custom one

edit: fixed


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 5, 2013)

So anything can help out of your knowledge base?
Sifjar?  31 have HSBC in Wii U mode?  Or given internal keys?  That was a theory I had; people already have the goods.


----------



## Rydian (May 5, 2013)

The Wii's private keys aren't even out there... most console hacks do not involve finding and using the private keys.  They involve finding an exploit to modify the system so that it no longer checks for the crap being signed in the first place.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The Wii's private keys aren't even out there... most console hacks do not involve finding and using the private keys.  They involve finding an exploit to modify the system so that it no longer checks for the crap being signed in the first place.



Marcan talks like he has it all.  Tweets and some conversations I've seen.  What were hashes f0f released?  Anyone find out?


----------



## Vappy (May 5, 2013)

If Marcan DOES have the private keys, I don't see him or anyone from f0f releasing them.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 5, 2013)

Vappy said:


> If Marcan DOES have the private keys, I don't see him or anyone from f0f releasing them.


Exactly, if anything is released.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (May 5, 2013)

I know some of you will disagree with me, but here's how I see it:

-The Wii U has been hardware hacked, not softmodded. It's not the end of the world. You need to buy external hardware. Most people will not do that. What has been engineered is an optical drive emulator. It's purpose is to put games on an external hard drive and "mount" them to play. It's going to be niche at most. This has happened before and was brushed off and fixed by a change to the drive in subsequent runs(i.e. the D3-2 drive and up). If it was SOFTMODDED, THEN I'd be worrying. A softmod can be done by almost anyone with only a tiny fraction of computer knowledge and costs nothing. I'd start worrying then. That could happen, it could also never happen and we'll just have an optical drive emulator. Either way, I don't see Nintendo worrying and they shouldn't until a softmod is released.

-If anything, it will move more Wii U's as people will want one before said drive swap is made. I have one from launch so I'm good. Not by much, but it will sell.

-Some people will buy it not necessarily to pirate games, but to protect games they own. The Wii U is a system geared toward kids. Most tech savvy parents will use this to rip discs for their kids so that they don't get damaged.

-From what I heard, it's going to be an optical drive emulator with a USB dongle, kind of like the 3k3y or the xk3y. No soldering is required so I'm guessing it's going to require opening the Wii U and plugging the drive into the chip and running a ribbon cable to the Dongle. 

-As for USB Hard drive, it's probably going to plug into the dongle and NOT the Wii U itself. As I just said, it's most likely going to be like the xk3y and that's how it operates. The ribbon cable goes into a USB dongle and the USB Dongle has it's own USB slot to be a pass through. That's why it can support all of those formats.

-There might be a scrubber down the line. Yeah, the Wii U uses a proprietary Blu-Ray disc and SOME games are that size, but only if it's console exclusive. If it's a game like Avengers, which has been released on all disc based consoles, I doubt it uses all 23 gigs. It's probably 23 gigs because it's a single layer Blu-Ray and after formatting, it probably only uses 23 gigs. Notice how you cannot open the ISO with ANY ISO program. It just won't recognize it.


----------



## Rydian (May 5, 2013)

1 - A lot of people, myself included, smile more at hardware exploits than software ones.  This is because _pure hardware exploits cannot be retroactively fixed in older models_.  Soft mods, on the other hand, can (usually) be fixed in older models by an update, meaning that as time goes on, the _absolute number_ of exploitable units will shrink (not just the relative amount).

2 - 

3 - We see this for the DS here all the time (in fact Wood and other software have a "child protection mode" that locks away the ability to delete saves and such), but as for an approximate percentage, I have no clue.

4 - Agreed here.

5 -


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> 1 - A lot of people, myself included, smile more at hardware exploits than software ones. This is because _pure hardware exploits cannot be retroactively fixed in older models_. Soft mods, on the other hand, can (usually) be fixed in older models by an update, meaning that as time goes on, the _absolute number_ of exploitable units will shrink (not just the relative amount).
> 
> 2 -
> 
> ...


Clarified by Marcan on here.


----------



## Deltaechoe (May 5, 2013)

rycars said:


> Yes, first game should have been Mario.
> 
> It seems that a lot of people on here have just tinkered with wii softmods, and DS flash cards.
> 
> ...


 
Possibly, but there are hardware integrity checks that can be done on the motherboard that will block a console from loading w/e, it's been done before.


----------



## SifJar (May 5, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> So anything can help out of your knowledge base?
> Sifjar? 31 have HSBC in Wii U mode? Or given internal keys? That was a theory I had; people already have the goods.


Quote from marcan:



> 31 trustworthy people have the info from last year. if nobody has released anything yet it's because nobody is motivated/interested enough to do anything with it.


 
The WiiU has no especially interesting hardware to make use of (e.g. when the PS3 was released, it's processor was quite powerful for the price I believe, but the WiiU isn't anything special for it's price today), so there's no motivation to actually do anything worthwhile. From the PS3, it's obvious that fail0verflow can't just release what they have and expect others to build on it; there is practically no homebrew worth talking about on the PS3, just piracy. There's no point in them releasing hacks, when everything useful/beneficial that could be achieved with said hacks can easily be achieved elsewhere, on more open platforms, and so the only real effect of them releasing the hacks would be piracy.


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 5, 2013)

Sorry SifJar but I'd need to disagree.

The many combinations of TV + GamePad is exciting surely ?
Other systems that have better sound or graphics or can do things faster or even 2 things at once is boring, no matter what the specs imho.

Not for piracy, or for emulators (although that's nice) but imagine homebrew games potential.

With some imagination and ideas this system could be the one that brings out some diamond hombrew developers from the rough and gives people a chance to play things that could be very unique compared to what all systems and mainstream developers will be doing now, then and in the future.


----------



## SifJar (May 5, 2013)

While perhaps mildly interesting from a user point of view, that sort of thing wouldn't interest me if I were a developer (as in homebrew); I could probably create a similar set up with an Android tablet and one of the dozens of very cheap Android PC-on-a-stick type devices (or if I were feeling like splashing out, an OUYA). I'd almost go as far as to say there are already some mildly interesting things on that front (and have been for a long time), for example using an Android tablet (or phone) as an XBMC remote using the official app - letting you browse your library for content on your tablet/phone while it plays on your PC or, with the more recent Android XBMC port, your Android device connected to your TV. I'm pretty sure the Android YouTube app can be used to control the YouTube videos being played on your TV-connected device. I think Netflix might have that option too.

Of course, all these things are only really slight improvements to existing systems; replacing existing remotes or controls with an enhanced version. But then there's stuff like Xbox SmartGlass, going a bit further, which I would say will probably be cloned in various Android apps if Xbox SmartGlass catches on; content providers like Netflix will add additional content that can be shown on a tablet while watching a movie or TV show on a TV-connected Android device. (Stuff like the OUYA will probably make those sorts of devices more popular IMO).

In short, what I'm saying is that while it's perhaps a mildly interesting idea, I think any particularly stand out concepts stand to be replicated with an Android TV device and tablet, which will cost less than a WiiU, and have more uses beyond that (i.e. the tablet being a stand alone tablet).

Obviously none of what I've been saying is particularly related to games; but looking at homebrew in the past, I can't see many stand out homebrew games. I can think of a few that I have played a couple of times, but then got bored of and not played again. The most used homebrew apps, in my case at least, tend to be "apps" rather than "games" e.g. WiiMC [by far, my most used app]. It would be nice if there were loads of great homebrew games, but that doesn't tend to happen, and it's not worth opening up a console to eventual piracy for that small chance IMO. Not sure how much, if any, of this anyone else would agree with.


----------



## deeps (May 5, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Lol, a LOT of the US seems to be at 30 MB or higher but never heard of 200 MB, lmfao. Good for you.


America is ridiculously far behind in this aspect. I have 100/100 for about $30/month, most of my friends have 100/100, my parents have 1000/1000 for $30 also. I was downloading stuff there at about 100 MB/s (megabytes/s) yesterday.


----------



## Rydian (May 5, 2013)

"Slower than 68% of US"... which means that 32% of the US is at this speed or less.


----------



## pwsincd (May 5, 2013)

So the Wiiu specs were kinda known to a degree prior to f0f's hacking endeavours. Did they expect to find something they didn't expect whilst hacking their way in... So they got in and said to themselves "ok as expected nothing exciting, let's go and hack MEGA instead". I'm not having that.

I don't think they would react however as it is basically the pirates of the world taunting hackers that claim it's for the benefit of homebrew.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 5, 2013)

SifJar said:


> Quote from marcan:
> 
> 
> 
> The WiiU has no especially interesting hardware to make use of (e.g. when the PS3 was released, it's processor was quite powerful for the price I believe, but the WiiU isn't anything special for it's price today), so there's no motivation to actually do anything worthwhile. From the PS3, it's obvious that fail0verflow can't just release what they have and expect others to build on it; there is practically no homebrew worth talking about on the PS3, just piracy. There's no point in them releasing hacks, when everything useful/beneficial that could be achieved with said hacks can easily be achieved elsewhere, on more open platforms, and so the only real effect of them releasing the hacks would be piracy.


Clarified by Marcan on here.


----------



## Armadillo (May 5, 2013)

deeps said:


> America is ridiculously far behind in this aspect. I have 100/100 for about $30/month, most of my friends have 100/100, my parents have 1000/1000 for $30 also. I was downloading stuff there at about 100 MB/s (megabytes/s) yesterday.


 


Highest I can get here is 80/20

.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 5, 2013)

Clarified by Marcan on here.


Armadillo said:


> Highest I can get here is 80/20
> 
> .


 I supposedly get 30 mb but ends up being over 1 mob for most things. Possibly some huge sites like Apple or others download fast but I never see close to 30 mob. Lte on phone dwarfs home connection. Speaking of phone, I want to shatter it. Dumb auto correct. If it goes to correct and I change it back, don't f-ing change it again. Saw sifjar apologetics for f0f earlier.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

deeps said:


> America is ridiculously far behind in this aspect. I have 100/100 for about $30/month, most of my friends have 100/100, my parents have 1000/1000 for $30 also. I was downloading stuff there at about 100 MB/s (megabytes/s) yesterday.


 
Yeah, no kidding. Luckily companies like Google are starting to see the light and realize that our infrastructure sucks big time as a whole; 1024 Megabits or a theoretical 128 MB upload/download for $70 USD per month. Not many ISPs, if any at all in the US have plans like that for that cheap. The only thing is that it will still be limited by numerous factors including the hardware of your PC, router/modem, the severs you're trying to access, but the fact they provide blazing speeds for cheap is a smart move. Not only that, but they're also providing another plan of 5 mbps for a one-time fee of $70 but offer free internet to homes. The closest one I can think of is Comcast's pathetic offering of 100 Megabits for $200 per month. Gee, that sounds like something I want to do. I'm glad my state and current city were chosen next in line for Google Fiber.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 5, 2013)

I agree randomizer, ATT told me they are likely taking over Madison Wisconsin and converting cable, lol.  They said "Much faster, significantly cheaper.". Still need to call charter to ask if they can/will confirm this.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> I agree randomizer, ATT told me they are likely taking over Madison Wisconsin and converting cable, lol. They said "Much faster, significantly cheaper.". Still need to call charter to ask if they can/will confirm this.


 
Of course, I'd rather not divulge where I live or where Google Fiber is working as we speak (especially the state); the reason being the potentiality of being criticized, but that's an EoF topic . Suffice to say, I'm glad to have something fast that won't be Comcast's overpriced 100 Megabit connection.   And your ISP sounds like a real winner "much faster and significantly cheaper"? Lolwut?


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Of course, I'd rather not divulge where I live or where Google Fiber is working as we speak (especially the state); the reason being the potentiality of being criticized, but that's an EoF topic . Suffice to say, I'm glad to have something fast that won't be Comcast's overpriced 100 Megabit connection.   And your ISP sounds like a real winner "much faster and significantly cheaper"? Lolwut?


Many like charter.  Never heard of them selling out.  They don't participate in the 6 strikes bs so maybe uncle Sam sent their provider of choice to buy internet out, maybe internet/cable.  ATT totally sold out and was illegally wiretapping.  I am not happy if this is true.  I damn near hate ATT.

Edit: enough people hate my guts here, lmfao.  Not some 007 spy, "Location unknown.". Many people here, somebody wanted to find me, okay, say hi, lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Many like charter. Never heard of them selling out. They don't participate in the 6 strikes bs so maybe uncle Sam sent their provider of choice to buy internet out, maybe internet/cable. ATT totally sold out and was illegally wiretapping. I am not happy if this is true. I damn near hate ATT.


 
AT&T, ripping off customers for over 128 years. I don't like AT&T or Comcast, but whenever I use my parents' connection on the weekends, I tell myself that I miss fast speeds; my apartment complex's ISP is pretty crappy.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 5, 2013)

SifJar said:


> The WiiU has no especially interesting hardware to make use of (e.g. when the PS3 was released, it's processor was quite powerful for the price I believe, but the WiiU isn't anything special for it's price today), so there's no motivation to actually do anything worthwhile. From the PS3, it's obvious that fail0verflow can't just release what they have and expect others to build on it; there is practically no homebrew worth talking about on the PS3, just piracy. There's no point in them releasing hacks, when everything useful/beneficial that could be achieved with said hacks can easily be achieved elsewhere, on more open platforms, and so the only real effect of them releasing the hacks would be piracy.


That doesn't make sense at all. Not releasing homebrew enablers because there are one's available for other platforms is complete and utter BS.


----------



## SifJar (May 5, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> One more thing; already piracy now and so excuse of not releasing because of privacy is bullshit. It only keeps devs from home brew like emulators using gamepad. "Piracy out... but only 31 have the goods because... we want to prevent piracy.".


At this point, it's still not certain the WiiKeyU thing is real. It could theoretically be a ploy to encourage fail0verflow to release the information they have, and then use some of that information in some sort of paid product.





WiiUBricker said:


> That doesn't make sense at all. Not releasing homebrew enablers because there are one's available for other platforms is complete and utter BS.


The point is, none of the people with access to the info needed have the motivation to create a homebrew enabler, because there's no real incentive for them, due to the fact they can achieve all they want on other platforms. They have seen in the past that if they don't put in effort to creating stuff (e.g. HBC), then the _only_ thing that happens is someone figures out how to pirate games, and nothing else actually materializes (see: the PS3). When it's not useful for _them_ to put in the effort, it's understandable why they wouldn't bother.

Of course, they're not stopping anyone else from doing anything.


----------



## Rydian (May 5, 2013)

SifJar said:


> At this point, it's still not certain the WiiKeyU thing is real.











SifJar said:


> It could theoretically be a ploy to encourage fail0verflow to release the information they have, and then use some of that information in some sort of paid product.


Why the hell are people talking like the two are related?  One is a hardware mod that emulates the disc drive to allow 'backups' to play.  The other is a softmod that would make homebrew work.

The first will not (at least directly) allow homebrew because the Wii U still checks sigs.

The second will do it's best to prevent piracy, like the devs have tried multiple times before (not including any backup ability, and obfuscating+removing the bits/info needed to make loaders).  They changed strings in the PS3 to make backups not load, they checked for certain mods on the Wii and made HBC not work right if they were done, etc.

I mean the idea being tossed around might as well be something like "I think my girlfriend doesn't want me to do vaginal with her so that this one guy can hit on me and I can do vaginal with him", and nobody seems to stop and think about what was just said...


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 5, 2013)

SifJar said:


> At this point, it's still not certain the WiiKeyU thing is real. It could theoretically be a ploy to encourage fail0verflow to release the information they have, and then use some of that information in some sort of paid product.The point is, none of the people with access to the info needed have the motivation to create a homebrew enabler, because there's no real incentive for them, due to the fact they can achieve all they want on other platforms. They have seen in the past that if they don't put in effort to creating stuff (e.g. HBC), then the _only_ thing that happens is someone figures out how to pirate games, and nothing else actually materializes (see: the PS3). When it's not useful for _them_ to put in the effort, it's understandable why they wouldn't bother.
> 
> Of course, they're not stopping anyone else from doing anything.


Clarified by Marcan on here.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 5, 2013)

SifJar said:


> At this point, it's still not certain the WiiKeyU thing is real. It could theoretically be a ploy to encourage fail0verflow to release the information they have, and then use some of that information in some sort of paid product.The point is, none of the people with access to the info needed have the motivation to create a homebrew enabler, because there's no real incentive for them, due to the fact they can achieve all they want on other platforms. They have seen in the past that if they don't put in effort to creating stuff (e.g. HBC), then the _only_ thing that happens is someone figures out how to pirate games, and nothing else actually materializes (see: the PS3). When it's not useful for _them_ to put in the effort, it's understandable why they wouldn't bother.
> 
> Of course, they're not stopping anyone else from doing anything.


This still doesn't make sense to me. If that was the case why did they release the HBC in the first place? Homebrew was available on other platforms before the HBC and that obviously didn't stop them to release it. They also knew people would use the HBC for piracy and yet they still released it. It's sounds to me that they are afraid of legal actions by Sony. Ever since Sony's legal BS I had the impression that they completly abandoned the PS3.


----------



## Rydian (May 5, 2013)

I do agree with SifJar that Android and other 'open' devices are reducing the public need for homebrew on consoles.

Wasn't case when the HBC first came out.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I do agree with SifJar that Android and other 'open' devices are reducing the public need for homebrew on consoles.
> 
> Wasn't case when the HBC first came out.


Clarified by Marcan on here.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (May 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, no kidding. Luckily companies like Google are starting to see the light and realize that our infrastructure sucks big time as a whole; 1024 Megabits or a theoretical 128 MB upload/download for $70 USD per month. Not many ISPs, if any at all in the US have plans like that for that cheap. The only thing is that it will still be limited by numerous factors including the hardware of your PC, router/modem, the severs you're trying to access, but the fact they provide blazing speeds for cheap is a smart move. Not only that, but they're also providing another plan of 5 mbps for a one-time fee of $70 but offer free internet to homes. The closest one I can think of is Comcast's pathetic offering of 100 Megabits for $200 per month. Gee, that sounds like something I want to do. I'm glad my state and current city were chosen next in line for Google Fiber.


 
Another factor is that is all of the bullshit over here about the entertainment industry and torrent sites. The entertainment industry pretty much has our government in its back pocket. So, they can get Congress to pass all of these laws on us. Most notably, SOPA which was shut down and now we are fighting CISPA. 

With all of that, I don't think our infrastructure is going to get better ANYTIME soon.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 5, 2013)

JohnnyBlaze1986 said:


> Another factor is that is all of the bullshit over here about the entertainment industry and torrent sites. The entertainment industry pretty much has our government in its back pocket. So, they can get Congress to pass all of these laws on us. Most notably, SOPA which was shut down and now we are fighting CISPA.
> 
> With all of that, I don't think our infrastructure is going to get better ANYTIME soon.


Clarified by Marcan on here.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (May 5, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Not to mention not all scenes are equal. Android is f-ing blessed. Root, unlocked bootloaders, ROMs, free apps but still, piracy and ROMs are killing Android;-). Could not resist. Dan could say, "Not releasing as it allows piracy...but wait...already is piracy. Lol, "Lucky patcher", sinfulandroid, other markets, etc. Dan is not stupid. He has testers but no teasing. I can only pray scenes get more like Dan. Moto or others after him? Does he care? He releases and does not say, "Oh, gave to 31, not to you, nobody needs it, bored, tired, prevent what happens anyway.". Sifjar and rydian been around. If you guys are apologists for f0f then may as well be press secretary writing with straight face. If made it up, I pray it is not true.



I meant that to respond to why we are way behind on our infrastructure and internet speeds(i.e. why foreign countries have faster speeds than us), but it's a good excuse for other things too.


----------



## SifJar (May 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> they checked for certain mods on the Wii and made HBC not work right if they were done, etc.


That wasn't to prevent piracy though, they were just fed up of 90% of their bug reports being on Wiis where HBC was running on a needlessly patched IOS. Having HBC run upside down in those cases allowed them to instantly know the problem and offer the solution (or perhaps ignore the report, which admittedly was probably more likely).

For the record, I'd guess the WiiKeyU is probably real, but the possibility of it not being real was mentioned on IRC; I guess the thought process is that if fail0verflow where just to release all the information they had, not taking the time to create an actual homebrew loader or whatever (seeing as they clearly couldn't be bothered), some of that information may be useful for creating a product the WiiKey team could sell. I think it's unlikely, but the point I was making is that fail0verflow aren't going to suddenly release what they have as a response to it.





WiiUBricker said:


> This still doesn't make sense to me. If that was the case why did they release the HBC in the first place? Homebrew was available on other platforms before the HBC and that obviously didn't stop them to release it. They also knew people would use the HBC for piracy and yet they still released it. It's sounds to me that they are afraid of legal actions by Sony. Ever since Sony's legal BS I had the impression that they completly abandoned the PS3.


It could quite possibly have to do with the legal problems surrounding the PS3, yes. Bearing in mind that fail0verflow were heavily involved in that, many of them were probably shaken up a bit over that, at the least.

As for why they released HBC; I'd say (although I'm not all too sure) that for most of them this was their first real work in the homebrew "scene", and they perhaps thought if they were careful, and didn't give away too much, it might not lead to piracy. I do recall reading that they had considered making some sort of "approval" system, but had not wanted to police it and also felt it went against the spirit of homebrew [there's more info here: http://hackmii.com/2010/05/of_homebrew_and_antipiracy/ if you're interested]. 





Ray Lewis said:


> Root, unlocked bootloaders, ROMs, free apps but still, piracy and ROMs are killing Android;-)


I'd have to disagree there; ROMs are one of the key driving forces in the development of Android as far as I'm concerned. Many of the great new features added to Android have been in custom ROMs like Cyanogen Mod etc. first. The popularity of the features there drive Google to add them to official Android, and everyone wins. Plus even if they weren't driving forward the development of Android, they certainly aren't holding it back. So in no way can you say they're "killing Android".

Piracy is a problem, but I still wouldn't say Android is in any danger of "dying" any time soon. Developers adapt; many apps that are paid on iOS are free on Android with a few ads. Sure, ads can be blocked, but I'd say there are probably less people bother to block ads than pirate apps. (Especially seeing as on Android piracy is so easy, even without root, but ad blocking [at least, decent ad blocking] requires root I'm pretty sure).


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 5, 2013)

SifJar said:


> That wasn't to prevent piracy though, they were just fed up of 90% of their bug reports being on Wiis where HBC was running on a needlessly patched IOS. Having HBC run upside down in those cases allowed them to instantly know the problem and offer the solution (or perhaps ignore the report, which admittedly was probably more likely).
> 
> For the record, I'd guess the WiiKeyU is probably real, but the possibility of it not being real was mentioned on IRC; I guess the thought process is that if fail0verflow where just to release all the information they had, not taking the time to create an actual homebrew loader or whatever (seeing as they clearly couldn't be bothered), some of that information may be useful for creating a product the WiiKey team could sell. I think it's unlikely, but the point I was making is that fail0verflow aren't going to suddenly release what they have as a response to it.It could quite possibly have to do with the legal problems surrounding the PS3, yes. Bearing in mind that fail0verflow were heavily involved in that, many of them were probably shaken up a bit over that, at the least.
> 
> ...


Joke about piracy and Android, hence the "wink/smile";-)


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

SifJar said:


> That wasn't to prevent piracy though, they were just fed up of 90% of their bug reports being on Wiis where HBC was running on a needlessly patched IOS. Having HBC run upside down in those cases allowed them to instantly know the problem and offer the solution (or perhaps ignore the report, which admittedly was probably more likely).
> 
> For the record, I'd guess the WiiKeyU is probably real, but the possibility of it not being real was mentioned on IRC; I guess the thought process is that if fail0verflow where just to release all the information they had, not taking the time to create an actual homebrew loader or whatever (seeing as they clearly couldn't be bothered), some of that information may be useful for creating a product the WiiKey team could sell. I think it's unlikely, but the point I was making is that fail0verflow aren't going to suddenly release what they have as a response to it.It could quite possibly have to do with the legal problems surrounding the PS3, yes. Bearing in mind that fail0verflow were heavily involved in that, many of them were probably shaken up a bit over that, at the least.
> 
> ...


 
Look at the "  " next time he says piracy is killing android.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 6, 2013)

For people who think the Wii U Key is fake, why? It achieves nothing but ruins the teams hardwon reputation if it is. I've read the argument hear to get marcan to release his stuff, but that's idiotic. He plays by his own rules and always as, and as a personal opionion seems to make things for his personal benefit first he then might be nice enough to share - his perogitive.  If its to create buzz, that's silly as well. There were 75 pages about Crown3ds here, now its joke on many on other threads. Again, for an established team, faking something like this accomplishes nothing.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 6, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> For people who think the Wii U Key is fake, why? It achieves nothing but ruins the teams hardwon reputation if it is. I've read the argument hear to get marcan to release his stuff, but that's idiotic. He plays by his own rules and always as, and as a personal opionion seems to make things for his personal benefit first he then might be nice enough to share - his perogitive. If its to create buzz, that's silly as well. There were 75 pages about Crown3ds here, now its joke on many on other threads. Again, for an established team, faking something like this accomplishes nothing.


Curious but has Marcan even mentioned what he has achieved. I'd be curious to know.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 6, 2013)

Presumably, what he/ failoverflow have actually done is only privy to the special 31 trusted people.


----------



## henn64 (May 6, 2013)

Sooo...Nintendo's new master plan to prevent piracy is make the games too big to download?


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 6, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Presumably, what he/ failoverflow have actually done is only privy to the special 31 trusted people.


 
Clarified by Marcan on here.


----------



## henn64 (May 6, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> No, buy wiikeyu, lol, $100-150, then dumps work if you use that. Useless without wiikeyu (dumps). Unless you can become magical #32 for f0f, lmfao.


wait, what?<--- Iz utterly confuzzled


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 6, 2013)

henn64 said:


> wait, what?<--- Iz utterly confuzzled


Games can only be dumped and played with wiikeyu.   Must buy this if/when it is released.  Maybe this clears up why it is not simply massive downloads.


----------



## henn64 (May 6, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Games can only be dumped and played with wiikeyu. Must buy this if/when it is released. Maybe this clears up why it is not simply massive downloads.


 
"Unless you can become magical #32 for f0f" is what I was talking about, but otherwise I knew this already. I was just joking about "Nintendo's Master Plan"


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 6, 2013)

Somebody said Marcan released to 31 people.  All I was told.  On another note, I tweeted comex.  Thanked Dan in tweet.  Joked in tweet to Marcan.


----------



## marcan_troll (May 6, 2013)

Since you guys seem to be having fun putting words in my mouth regarding the IRC conversation the other day, here, have the log.

http://pastie.org/private/1fke6hn5o7crzguce7zq


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 6, 2013)

marcan_troll said:


> Since you guys seem to be having fun putting words in my mouth regarding the IRC conversation the other day, here, have the log.
> 
> http://pastie.org/private/1fke6hn5o7crzguce7zq


Good read, clarifies instead of one guy taking some lines and putting them forward like that was the entire conversation.  Makes sense now, but the tweets, pictures, etc made it seem like this release was coming.  Made it seem it was unlocked, then 31 given the goods?  Oh well, entire conversation clarifies.  I know some on here take part in the conversations.  Guess that resolves it.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2013)

marcan_troll said:


> Since you guys seem to be having fun putting words in my mouth regarding the IRC conversation the other day, here, have the log.
> 
> http://pastie.org/private/1fke6hn5o7crzguce7zq


 
What else were we supposed to do, keep speculating on what really occurred? Hackers shouldn't tease people with what could be potentially big news and then not release it. Just saying.  I for myself couldn't give a tin schilling about backups, all I would want to see is another HBC, but with Wii U features, of course that will never happen due to fear of it leading to warez.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> What else were we supposed to do, keep speculating on what really occurred? Hackers shouldn't tease people with what could be potentially big news and then not release it. Just saying.  I for myself couldn't give a tin schilling about backups, all I would want to see is another HBC, but with Wii U features, of course that will never happen due to fear of it leading to warez.
> 
> All I got from that pastebin were people bitching about the Wii U and how it will fail, but if I'm wrong, I'm wrong.


How much it is not worth the effort, Wii U hack was "epic" per Marcan...good read.  Old radeon, three core processor that would be crap on a PC (something like this), GC was good for it's day, ahhhh, twittards (guess that includes me, lmfao), GBA here is only wanting warez (plenty want to use gamepad and emulators), etc.  Wii, 360, PS3; none of those hurt.  The people talking about 3rd party support must realize that only unit sales and the POTENTIAL for earnings will matter, not that there is NO piracy but only 50% of sales for Wii U compared to PS4 and MS offering.  

Oh well, he gave a reply and it was not just somebody citing some lines from that.  Marcan DID post in a thread on here that "Plan A" failed and plan B was a standard release.  Possibly 31 are devs?  People who actually make the HBC, the other stuff like Wii had?  No clue, but at least a response was given.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> How much it is not worth the effort, Wii U hack was "epic" per Marcan...good read. Old radeon, three core processor that would be crap on a PC (something like this), GC was good for it's day, ahhhh, twittards (guess that includes me, lmfao), GBA here is only wanting warez (plenty want to use gamepad and emulators), etc. Wii, 360, PS3; none of those hurt. The people talking about 3rd party support must realize that only unit sales and the POTENTIAL for earnings will matter, not that there is NO piracy but only 50% of sales for Wii U compared to PS4 and MS offering.
> 
> Oh well, he gave a reply and it was not just somebody citing some lines from that. Marcan DID post in a thread on here that "Plan A" failed and plan B was a standard release. Possibly 31 are devs? People who actually make the HBC, the other stuff like Wii had? No clue, but at least a response was given.


 
Didn't think he would want to reply, but I guess he wanted no misinformation.  If they don't release exploits publicly, they shouldn't be announced or mentioned publicly.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 6, 2013)

A message removed?  Banned?  Is the picture accurate?  Must have been horrible.


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> A message removed?  Banned?  Is the picture accurate?  Must have been horrible.


It was a spamvertiser for a Chinese import shop.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2013)

Pretty funky reason to not release anything.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 6, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It was a spamvertiser for a Chinese import shop.


Seen some of those, lol.  Get notices in email so I still see some.  Surprised you or raulpaca et al have not banned me.  Warned once.  Comex did tweet, Marcan did share more of the conversation.  Not sure if wiikeyu is worth what it will cost.  Thanks for saying why somebody was booted, lol.


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2013)

I'm not a mod, I don't have any warn/ban powers or anything like that.  I just recognized the name as the type we get here all the time.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Pretty strange reason to not release anything. Not everyone will use said hacks for warez; I can see legit reasons such as allowing region-free games because I think region locking is pretty asinine, but, since many people will download Wii U ISO images, they're not going to release it.


Comex tweeted, and said briefly it was not going to be released but it seemed like it will be.  More than piracy came up in what Marcan shared.



Rydian said:


> I'm not a mod, I don't have any warn/ban powers or anything like that.  I just recognized the name as the type we get here all the time.


Lol, what can content managers do?  So you don't deny wanting to boot me?  Lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Lol, what can content managers do? So you don't deny wanting to boot me? Lol.


 
Just be careful, some mods can be touchy around here it seems.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 6, 2013)

I think what marcan posted puts everything in new perspective, actually. People tend to do things for the challenge, the excitement, or the enjoyment. It seems like after the challenge wore off the other two weren't there, and the people he shared it with don't think so either. Fascinating read, really.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (May 8, 2013)

It's funny reading this news right after reading some news on how EA's Frostbyte 3 engine can't run on the WiiU and neither does Unreal Engine 4. In terms of big Western releases that really cripples the system. I guess people can still pirate first party games and jrpgs though.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 8, 2013)

Shiroi Kaze said:


> It's funny reading this news right after reading some news on how EA's Frostbyte 3 engine can't run on the WiiU and *neither does Unreal Engine 4*. In terms of big Western releases that really cripples the system. I guess people can still pirate first party games and jrpgs though.


That's not true. They just aren't making it available to the Wii U unless someone scales it themselves. Besides, the Wii U uses Unity, not Unreal.

Edit: And I read the article, Forstbyte 3 CAN run on the Wii U, but EA says the results "aren't too promising".  It sounds to me like they are just looking for another reason to not support Nintendo.  They need to get over the Origin issue.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (May 8, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> That's not true. They just aren't making it available to the Wii U unless someone scales it themselves. Besides, the Wii U uses Unity, not Unreal.


 

According to Dice FB3 cannot run on WiiU and even FB2 couldn't run properly- https://twitter.com/repi/statuses/331549012022927360 that means the system is already losing the next Mass Effect and the next Dragon Age. We also already know there's not going to be a COD Ghosts for WiiU... not even a Treyarch developed port like they were doing on Wii when it was IW's turn to release an entry.

Sure if a developer wants to try to modify the Unreal 4 engine enough to run on the WiiU they can... if it's even possible. Things look pretty grim from my perspective... especially if they only western support is going to be a bunch of ports of mobile games built on Unity.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 8, 2013)

Shiroi Kaze said:


> According to Dice FB3 cannot run on WiiU and even FB2 couldn't run properly- https://twitter.com/repi/statuses/331549012022927360 that means the system is already losing the next Mass Effect and the next Dragon Age. We also already know there's not going to be a COD Ghosts for WiiU... not even a Treyarch developed port like they were doing on Wii when it was IW's turn to release an entry.


No, it says they never even tried to run it on the Wii U.  They just figured it wouldn't run.  There is a reason EA has been voted the "Worst company in America".  Twice.  In a row.



Shiroi Kaze said:


> Sure if a developer wants to try to modify the Unreal 4 engine enough to run on the WiiU they can... if it's even possible. Things look pretty grim from my perspective... especially if they only western support is going to be a bunch of ports of mobile games built on Unity.


It was said by the developer that it was perfectly possible.

Unity isn't just for mobile games.  It's just a cheaper alternative to Unreal.


----------



## jomaper (May 8, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> damn you and your new fangled super net meanwhile I'm stuck with 12mb (out of 20mb) connection


 
lol @ you guys crying because you dont have 80mb... 
Here in Argentina -and South America overall- if you have more than 10mb you're really, really lucky. 
I have only 3mb and they work whenever the ISP wants.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2013)

Shiroi Kaze said:


> According to Dice FB3 cannot run on WiiU and even FB2 couldn't run properly- https://twitter.com/repi/statuses/331549012022927360 that means the system is already losing the next Mass Effect and the next Dragon Age. We also already know there's not going to be a COD Ghosts for WiiU... not even a Treyarch developed port like they were doing on Wii when it was IW's turn to release an entry.
> 
> Sure if a developer wants to try to modify the Unreal 4 engine enough to run on the WiiU they can... if it's even possible. Things look pretty grim from my perspective... especially if they only western support is going to be a bunch of ports of mobile games built on Unity.


 
Because DICE's word is good enough for everyone and takes precedence over whatever other companies say. They clearly must be right and everyone else is dead wrong....oh wait.

And here I was thinking people hated EA for being douchebags.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (May 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Because DICE's word is good enough for everyone and takes precedence over whatever other companies say. They clearly must be right and everyone else is dead wrong....oh wait.
> 
> And here I was thinking people hated EA for being douchebags.


 
Well they are the ones who created the Frostbite engine... so yeah if they said they tried to run it on a platform and it didn't work, I'd tend to believe them.  While I couldn't care less about COD and Battlefield... the absence of the latest entry in both series on the WiiU looks pretty bad. Maybe if the WiiU was performing better in sales these developers would try a little bit harder to port their game engines to the WiiU... but sadly that's just not the case.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 8, 2013)

Shiroi Kaze said:


> Well they are the ones who created the Frostbite engine... so yeah if they said they tried to run it on a platform and it didn't work, I'd tend to believe them.  While I couldn't care less about COD and Battlefield... the absence of the latest entry in both series on the WiiU looks pretty bad. Maybe if the WiiU was performing better in sales these developers would try a little bit harder to port their game engines to the WiiU... but sadly that's just not the case.


I wouldn't be surprised if they did have problems in their initial tests (thanks to the shitty CPU) but considering they managed to scale Frostbite 3 all the way down to the PS3/360, they could bring it to the Wii U if they wanted to. EA just doesn't consider it worth the time and effort considering the install base right now.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2013)

Shiroi Kaze said:


> Well they are the ones who created the Frostbite engine... so yeah if they said they tried to run it on a platform and it didn't work, I'd tend to believe them.  While I couldn't care less about COD and Battlefield... the absence of the latest entry in both series on the WiiU looks pretty bad. Maybe if the WiiU was performing better in sales these developers would try a little bit harder to port their game engines to the WiiU... but sadly that's just not the case.


 
They got it to run on last gen consoles, and those consoles' CPUs are worse then the Wii U, and yes, I can prove that too.



soulx said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they did have problems in their initial tests (thanks to the shitty CPU) but considering they managed to scale Frostbite 3 all the way down to the PS3/360, they could bring it to the Wii U if they wanted to. EA just doesn't consider it worth the time and effort considering the install base right now.


By today's standards, yes, the CPU isn't all that grand. But if people start claiming it's worse than the PS3's or Xbox 360's then I'll laugh.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (May 8, 2013)

Regardless of if the system can actually run these games/engines... the fact that the companies don't even see it worthwhile to serious attempt a port is the real problem here. Anyway though I didn't mean to go so far off topic... this is a discussion about piracy on the system.


----------



## Armadillo (May 8, 2013)

Wouldn't surprise me if DICE are talking shit.

The amount of crap/lies DICE came out with over battlefield 3, I doubt they can even tell the truth.


----------



## Rydian (May 8, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if DICE are talking shit.
> 
> The amount of crap/lies DICE came out with over battlefield 3, I doubt they can even tell the truth.


Chances are the people who work on the game and the people who actually say stuff publicly are two different groups.


----------



## Armadillo (May 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Chances are the people who work on the game and the people who actually say stuff publicly are two different groups.


 
A lot of the lies before it came out were from Patrick Bach, Executive Producer for Battlefield. They work on it right? and oversee the whole project.

Then lies about esport focused (which they are at again with bf4).

Then the continued stream of crap, after it came out from people who work on patches (stupid blue tint), commo rose etc, keeping all three platforms the same (Want to keep feature set the same, which is why pc must wait for console patches to be approved, before it's patched gets rolled out).

I know most games/companies do it, but with DICE it's not just one of two, it's just a constant stream of bs. Tell the fanbase what they want to here no matter how untrue.

They've also straight up lied about the engine before and what is possible.


----------



## Rydian (May 8, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> A lot of the lies before it came out were from Patrick Bach, Executive Producer for Battlefield. They work on it right? and oversee the whole project.


Maybe, maybe not.  A lot of the time the actual dev people (that is, the people actually sitting at the computers and making the game) are rather disconnected from the higher-ups, or a title doesn't match a job, etc.


----------



## Toonne (May 9, 2013)

Hello.

I found a lot information about the release on this site:
http://www.srrdb.com/release/details/The_Avengers_Battle_for_Earth_PAL_WiiU-VENOM

With no possibility to download (but if you have the iso, you will be able to get back the original scene rars with their converting tool!)

The site also have much information about other releases.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 14, 2013)

VENOM just released game #2
Sonic_&_All-Stars_Racing_Transformed_PAL_WiiU-VENOM
This game is 23 gig


----------



## the_randomizer (May 14, 2013)

VENOM, Y U no release NTSC version


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 14, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> VENOM, Y U no release NTSC version


 
Good question, unless these games are not region locked


----------



## the_randomizer (May 14, 2013)

Lakerfanalways said:


> Good question, unless these games are not region locked


 
Wouldn't bet on it. Region lock removal is a long way off I'm sure.


----------



## djbubba2002 (May 14, 2013)

Sonic_&_All-Stars_Racing_Transformed_PAL_WiiU-VENOM
This game was never PRE ...its fake


----------



## pwsincd (May 14, 2013)

the .nfo for sonic states :  

  Today we give you the fourth full WiiU disc image! Nothing more to add, enjoy.


I don't know if it's fake but where are the other 2 ?


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 14, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> the .nfo for sonic states :
> 
> Today we give you the fourth full WiiU disc image! Nothing more to add, enjoy.
> 
> ...


they're in hiding



djbubba2002 said:


> Sonic_&_All-Stars_Racing_Transformed_PAL_WiiU-VENOM
> This game was never PRE ...its fake


 
maybe you're looking on the wrong sites then.


----------



## pwsincd (May 14, 2013)

Wasn't looking for it, not really interested in it, but was curious when I read the fake suggestions, and from a nfo posted (from a simple google seach) it stated that.


----------



## totoland75 (May 16, 2013)

it's probably a fake I don't know but after extensive research, I found this:

second release is:
New_Super_Mario_Bros_U_PAL_WiiU-VENOM


third release is:
Nintendo_Land_PAL_WiiU-VENOM


I watched the heading of new super mario bros it is similar to the code wiikey team but no aes Key

for that you say and the third is the game id to NTSC's version it's a fake


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 16, 2013)

totoland75 said:


> it's probably a fake I don't know but after extensive research, I found this:
> 
> second release is:
> New_Super_Mario_Bros_U_PAL_WiiU-VENOM
> ...


----------



## totoland75 (May 16, 2013)

okay but it's probably a fake the id game isn't pal version


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 16, 2013)

totoland75 said:


> okay but it's probably a fake the id game isn't pal version


 
well that plus I bet you can't extract them, most likely some one trying to produce fakes but you can't extract the fakes successfully
http://pastie.org/pastes/7760175/text


----------



## totoland75 (May 16, 2013)

I don't understand sentence what's this paste a AMVP it's marvel release


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 16, 2013)

totoland75 said:


> I don't understand sentence what's this paste a AMVP it's marvel release


 
Its the contents of the Venom official Avengers .WUOD file
you can't get that from fakes because people have just messed with the Hex in the header


----------



## totoland75 (May 16, 2013)

Yes but to show the content it's doing the aes key

WUP-P-ARPP-00-101EUR-2 is the header to NSMBU Euro

but this release use WUP-P-ARPE-00-101EUR-2

or ARPE is id game NTSC Version

normaly the true header WUP-X-ARPE-XX-XXXUSA-X


----------

